# Danactive



## JustDrea

I went to my GI for the first time about two weeks ago, and he suggested that start drinking 1 danactive a day. I had a horrible virus that caused total havoc for my digestive system (It's been about a month and a half, and I'm still recovering







). My doctor said this would help "regrow" the good bacteria in my gut because of the live cultures-But it's helped his other patients with IBS/GI problems as well. And it's made a difference!







He advised that I wouldn't see the full effect for a month, and to stay on it for at least several months. I drink one each night as an evening snack (they tend to cause me gas for some reason). And they taste really good!I hope this helps,Drea


----------



## janetmtt

Is this the same as Actimel we have in the UK?


----------



## JustDrea

I just did a little research and yes, it's the same thing. If you try it, let me know how it works for you. Hopefully, you find as much relief as I do. Drea


----------



## janetmtt

I've tried Actimel before and felt really good taking it but this was in the days before constipation. Was thinking of trying Yakult as they say that is good for C.Are you C or D?


----------



## JustDrea

I actually alternate, but lean toward the D side of things. I'm having trouble with C at the moment







We'll see if the Danactive helps with this as well. Let me know how the Yakult works for you.Drea


----------



## janetmtt

haven't got Yakult yet been alternating between FruitEze and senokot but let me know if this helps with your C as I will do with Yakult.


----------



## JustDrea

That sounds like a great plan! I hoep you find some relief soon,Drea


----------



## janetmtt

Although FE does work I find I have to quit after a while as I can manage about 12 days then start getting weird side effects. Senokot work for a while so when I feel they work less effectively I stop and switch. Just wish there was something that worked all the time that didn't involve either of the above but you just have to keep trying.


----------



## Cillian

I have noticed that the liquid Dannons give me lots of gas and cause me to have a loose stool. I prefer to eat the Dannon Activia yogurts instead since it does not seem to produce the gas and loose stools.







They should have the same amount of cultures in them as the liquid drinks as well.


----------



## emmyvic

I find Actimel is good and unfortunatly i have to make do with it as i live in Spain and have great difficulty getting any of the others.Any other suggestions would be good cos as i saying living out here you are very limited to what you can access food wise etc Thanks in advance


----------



## nriedell

I've had issues for about 3 years now since a horrible food poisioning incident. I just recently started taking Danactive for about 2 weeks and it has been kicking the #### out of my IBS....not litterally but it has helped greatly. I waiver between the C and D so I see good results continuing in the future.


----------



## AnneGwish

i wonder if thats helpful for people with IBS-D???


----------



## cherrypie09

I dont know, I have IBS-D, and have tried yakult, not sure it did much good, didnt make D worse, Ive been told to have a probiotic yogurt , but as i cant have dairy, anyone know anything that might work, as i say i am ibs-d.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Answered on the thread you started with the same question.


----------

